# Star details



## sanj (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello.
I had seen someone post photos of night sky and had used a software to get lots of stars pop out. 
Does anyone remember that post? I would appreciate being pointed to that.
Regards.


----------



## 20Dave (Sep 1, 2014)

I don't know the exact thread that you're talking about, but a lot of people use the "Carboni tools", especially the photoshop plugins. See http://www.prodigitalsoftware.com/Products.html


----------



## SoullessPolack (Sep 1, 2014)

Photoshop.

Slide the clarity slider all the way to the right.

Boom. Pop. Stars.

Mask the image to keep the rest looking normal and not overly clarified. 

You don't need any software. If all you want is more POP from your stars, just follow the above guidelines.


----------



## sanj (Sep 2, 2014)

Thank you guys!


----------

